# Help me replace this garage door lock



## matticus (15 Sep 2020)

I don't think taking it off will be a problem, but I have no idea what species I'm looking for to buy the replacement


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2020)

What's the problem ?
Can you make out the make of the lock ?


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2020)

I hope that's not your only lock on the garage door. They are notoriously rubbish. Mine is no more that what's used in a filing cabinet (same key). There are another 4 locks on the door though.


----------



## matticus (15 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Can you make out the make of the lock ?


That's not actually the best pic of the maker's name. Which I've just realised I've been spelling wrong - it's a "Cardale". Google has quickly found me a replacement  Just need to get the right spindle lenght now ...


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Sep 2020)

Also need to check if it is half a barrel or a full barrel as sometimes the bottom bit is a blank.

They are a bugger to get out by the way as you need to work blind behind the defence plate inside and mess about releasing the springs that operate the latches at the side and top assuming it is a 3point one? 

ERA locks fit also.


----------



## matticus (15 Sep 2020)

Thanks @bikingdad90 ! This is a bit rushed, but here's a pic of the latches mech bit:


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Sep 2020)

Same in mine. You need to remove both black bits if I remember correctly. The small black bit releases the faceplate from the front and the big bit releases the handle and locking mechanism so you can change the barrel. There is also a hidden screw or two in the cavities which need unscrewing. Be careful not to lose the screw!


----------

